# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Ειμαι εγκυος και θελω να χωρισω!!!!

## evridiki

Καλησπερα,ειμαι 32 ετων,εγκυος 3 μηνων και δεν την παλευω καθολου.Με τον 37 ετων μπαμπα του παιδιου(και τον λεω ετσι γιατι δεν ειμαστε παντρεμενοι)ειμαστε μαζι μονο 5 μηνες.Η εγκυμοσυνη λοιπον "ετυχε" δεν το ηθελατ,εγω τουλαχιστον.. Αυτους τους μηνες περνουσαμε πολυ καλα μαζι,οπως γινεται σε καθε αρχη της σχεσης φυσικα. Εκεινος στους δυο μηνες της σχεσης μου ειπε οτι μ'αγαπαει και οτι φανταζεται τη ζωη του μαζι μου.Εγω εκεινη τη στιγμη ενιωθα οτι πνιγομαι και του απαντησα οτι δεν νιωθω το ιδιο,οτι δεν μπορω να του πω οτι προλαβα να τον αγαπησω σε αυτο το διαστημα και οτι αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι ειμαι καλα μαζι του.Δεν του αρεσε και πολυ η απαντηση,αλλα το δεχτηκε. Με λιγα λογια συνειδητοποιω οτι δεν τον ερωτευτηκα ποτε,απλα με βοηθησε να ξεπερασω μια παλια κατασταση 5 χρονων. 
Και τωρα ειμαστε στη φαση που περιμενουμε μωρο,εκεινος χαρουμενος και αισιοδοξος οτι ολα θα φτιαξουν και εγω τελειως απογοητευμενη.Του δειχνω καθημερινα οτι δεν ειμαι και δεν περναω καλα. Νομιζω οτι θελω να χωρισω,αλλα μαλλον θα κανω υπομονη μεχρι νε γεννηθει το μωρο μου. Πηγα σε ψυχολογο και με συμβουλεψε να κανω την προσπαθεια να μεινουμε μαζι,να το εξαντλησω και αυτο,να δουμε αν κανουμε μαζι,αν μας βγαινει η συγκατοικηση και βλεπουμε μετα. Κατα τα αλλα δεν με βοηθησε σε τιποτα αλλο. Νιωθω οτι ειμαι σε μια κατασταση καταδικασμενη πριν ακομα ερθει στον κοσμο το μωρο μου.Δεν ειμαι χαρουμενη,δεν ευχαριστιεμαι την εγκυμοσυνη μου και δεν νομιζω να φτιαξει αργοτερα.

----------


## Remedy

πως ετυχε η εγκυμοσυνη κι οταν εμεινες εγκυος, τι σκεφτοσουν να κανεις?

----------


## evridiki

Μονο δυο φορες δεν ειχαμε παρει προφυλαξεις και ηταν αρκετες απο οτι φανηκε..τραβηχτηκε αλλα και εγω δεν ειχα βαλει στο μυαλο μου οτι θα μπορουσα να μεινω εγκυος τοσο ευκολα.και το λεω αυτο γιατι με τον πρωην μου 5 χρονια δεν χρησιμοποιουσαμε ποτε προφυλαξεις και δεν ειχε συμβει ποτε κατι τετοιο. Το ξερω λαθος μου που το σκεφτηκα ετσι. Οταν διαπιστωσα οτι ειμαι εγκυος δεν σκεφτηκα να κανω εκτρωση αν εννοεις αυτο.

----------


## anxious4ever

κανε το μωρακι σου...κ βλεπεις αργοτερα για την σχεση...το μωρακι σου δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον ερωτα..ναι θα ηταν το ιδανικο σεναριο να ειχες κ τον ερωτα..ομως αυτη τη στιγμη προεχεις εσυ κ το μωρακι κ κανεις αλλος..
κ τι εγινε δλδ αν χωρισεις μετα??? ουτε η πρωτη ουτε η τελευταια...σε λιγο καιρο οταν κρατησεις το μωρακι σου στα χερια σου θα φας τετοιο ερωτα με αυτο που χεστηκες κ για σενα κ για εκεινον..
αργοτερα μπορεις να διαλεξεις μια συμβατικη ζωη μαζι του για το μωρακι ή να μεινεις μονη σου με το μωρακι κ να συμμετεχει κ αυτος ...δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εισαι ερωτευμενη για να κανεις ενα μωρακι..
επικεντρωσου σε αυτο το το πλασματακι...κ ασε ολα τα αλλα κατα μερος, για αργοτερα..ετσι θα λες μεσα σου για να παιρνεις ανακουφιση.
κ επισης πολλα ζευγαρια που ηταν κ πολυ ερωτευμενοι μολις γεννησαν εξαφανιστκε ο ερωτας...οκ...
συμβαινουν αυτα.
δεν ειναι απαραιτητη προυποθεση να εισαι φουλ καψουρ για να κανεις ενα παιδακι.αφου ετυχε μπες στον χορο κ χορεψε.
εκτος κ αν σου σπαει τα νευρα ο τυπος...αν σου σπαει τα νευρα κ δεν τον μπορεις καθολου...τοτε μεινε μονη σου απο τωρα...τι να κανεις?
εχω παντως φιλη που εμεινε εγκυος κ δεν τον ηθελε τον τυπο...κ τελικα κρατησε το μωρο.ειναι μαζι μενουν μαζι αλλα κοιμουνται σε ξεχωριστα δωματια, για να μεγαλωσουν το παιδι τους..
η κοπελα ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενη με τον γιο της κ τον καμαρωνει...κ που ξερεις ισως αργοτερα καποιος αλλος αντρας παρει θεση στην καρδια σου..νεα κοπελα εισαι.
+ κ μην αποκλειεις να σου τα σκασει αργοτερα ο τυπος...εχω ακουσει κ το αλλο, γυναικες που δεν ηταν ερωτευμενες στην αρχη κ μετα απο κανα χρονο κοβαν φλεβα για τον αντρα..
κατσε τωρα κ κανε οσα πρεπει να κανεις..προσεχε τον εαυτο σου..πηγαινε στον ψυχολογο κ γεννα με το καλο το μπουμπουκακι σου.
ηρεμησε...δεν υπαρχει λογος αγχους..οκ?

----------


## Remedy

> Μονο δυο φορες δεν ειχαμε παρει προφυλαξεις και ηταν αρκετες απο οτι φανηκε..τραβηχτηκε αλλα και εγω δεν ειχα βαλει στο μυαλο μου οτι θα μπορουσα να μεινω εγκυος τοσο ευκολα.και το λεω αυτο γιατι με τον πρωην μου 5 χρονια δεν χρησιμοποιουσαμε ποτε προφυλαξεις και δεν ειχε συμβει ποτε κατι τετοιο. Το ξερω λαθος μου που το σκεφτηκα ετσι. Οταν διαπιστωσα οτι ειμαι εγκυος δεν σκεφτηκα να κανω εκτρωση αν εννοεις αυτο.


οχι, δεν σκεφτηκα την εκτρωση.σκεφτηκα οτι αν ειχες υψηλου κινδυνου επαφη και δεν εσπασε το προφυλακτικο χωρις να το δεις (για παραδειγμα), μπορουσες να παρεις το χαπι της επομενης μερας. το οτι δεν το πηρες μηπως κρυβει μια ενδομυχη επιθυμια για παιδι? δεν ξερω..

αφου δεν τον θελεις, μην προχωρησεις μαζι του. γιατι τοση πιεση?

----------


## evridiki

anxious4ever ακριβως ετσι τα εχω στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου,αλλα ολα αυτα τα "αν" και τα "γιατι" υπερισχυουν δυστυχως και με κανουν κουρελι. Για την ψυχικη μου ηρεμια ομως,καλο ειναι να τα αφησω πισω ολα αυτα οπως λες!! Εχεις απολυτο δικιο και το μηνυμα σου με ανακουφιζει πραγματικα γιατι ξερω οτι ετσι ειναι,απλα πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση να το βλεπω και εγω ΜΟΝΟ ετσι και να μην αγχωνομαι για τα υπολοιπα..

----------


## maritsa

ερωτηση: τι ειναι αυτο που σε ξενερωνει τοσο πολυ σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο ? δηλαδη γιατι πιστευεις οτι δε θα ευτυχύσεις μαζι του ?

----------


## evridiki

maritsa μολις εμαθα οτι ειμαι εγκυος μου γυρισαν τουμπα ολα τα συναισθηματα που ειχα,που νομιζα οτι ειχα μαλλον,γιατι τωρα δεν νιωθω τιποτα..με εκνευριζουν οι κινησεις του,δεν μου αρεσει εμφανισιακα,δεν μου αρεσει τιποτα.ειναι καθαρα δικο μου το θεμα ομως,γιατι εκεινος ειναι πολυ καλος απεναντι μου και κανει υπομονη..αλλα εμενα κ αυτη η πολυ καλοσυνη μου τη δινει...

----------


## maritsa

> maritsa μολις εμαθα οτι ειμαι εγκυος μου γυρισαν τουμπα ολα τα συναισθηματα που ειχα,που νομιζα οτι ειχα μαλλον,γιατι τωρα δεν νιωθω τιποτα..με εκνευριζουν οι κινησεις του,δεν μου αρεσει εμφανισιακα,δεν μου αρεσει τιποτα.ειναι καθαρα δικο μου το θεμα ομως,γιατι εκεινος ειναι πολυ καλος απεναντι μου και κανει υπομονη..αλλα εμενα κ αυτη η πολυ καλοσυνη μου τη δινει...


ωχ...τωρα εισαι σε μια φαση που σε νευριαζουν τα παντα παιζουν ρολο φυσικα και οι ορμόνες που ειναι στο θεο τωρα.... αχ κοριτσι μου πολυ δυσκολη η φαση σου! οι γονεις σου τι σου λενε ....? κοιτα υπαρχει πιστευω η περιπτωση να ηρεμησεις μαζι του κ να τον αποδεχτεις γιατι στην τελικη η ομορφη ζωη ειναι η ηρεμη ζωη... δηλαδη τωρα στη δινουν ολα αλλα δε ξερω θα εισαι πιστευεις πιο ευτυχισμενη μονη σου? μετα ειναι κ το αλλο οτι πιο δυσκολα θα κανει καποιος σχεση μζι σου με ενα παιδι...απο την αλλη δε θελω να σου πω να συμβιβαζεσαι σε κατι που δεν αντεχεις..!

----------


## Remedy

> maritsa μολις εμαθα οτι ειμαι εγκυος μου γυρισαν τουμπα ολα τα συναισθηματα που ειχα,που νομιζα οτι ειχα μαλλον,γιατι τωρα δεν νιωθω τιποτα..με εκνευριζουν οι κινησεις του,δεν μου αρεσει εμφανισιακα,δεν μου αρεσει τιποτα.ειναι καθαρα δικο μου το θεμα ομως,γιατι εκεινος ειναι πολυ καλος απεναντι μου και κανει υπομονη..αλλα εμενα κ αυτη η πολυ καλοσυνη μου τη δινει...


τοσα ζευγαρια χωριζουν ενω ξεκινησαν με τρελλο αμοιβαιο ερωτα και πληρη αποδοχη.
γιατι σου φαινεται τοσο περιεργο να μην σου αρεσει ενας ανθρωπος που εξαρχης δεν σε ενθουσιασε και δεν ερωτευτηκες καν, ποσο μαλλον που και η εγκυμοσυνη ετυχε, δεν ηταν καν επιλογη σας?
αναμενομενο ειναι! δεν ερωτευομαστε με το ζορι! τι δεν καταλαβαινω? και γιατι απορεις με αυτο που συμβαινει?
μην κανεις κατι μαζι του αφου δεν τον θελεις. ποιος ειπε το αντιθετο και αγχωνεσαι ετσι?

----------


## anxious4ever

κοριτσι μου οι ορμονες παιζουν καθοριστικο ρολο για το τι νιωθεις για τον συτνροφο σου..
υπαρχει περιπτωση μετα το πρωτο τριμηνο να νιωσεις πολυ τρυφερα μαζι του.
ετσι ειναι η φυση....
κ μη ξεχνας το οτι θα γινεις μανα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το τι νιωθεις για εναν αντρα οκ?
ειπαμε...αργοτερα το βλεπεις..αν δεις οτι δεν τον θελεις...τελος κ καποια σιτγμη ισως ερθει καποιος αλλος στην ζωη σου που θα σε κανει να νιωθεις πληρης!!
πολλες εγκυες στην αρχη της εγκυμοσυνης νιωθουν ενα μπερδεμα με τον αντρα τους.
το εχω περασει κ εγω οταν εμεινα εγκυος....ενω τον λατρευα πριν..με το που εμεινα εγκυος παγωσα..ενιωθα ενα τιποτα για εκεινον.το ειπα στον γιατρο μου κ μου ειπε οτι ειναι λογω των ορμονων...παθαινεις κ εαν σοκ οταν δεν περιμενεις να κανεις παιδι κ ξαφνικα βλεπεις ενα θετικο τεστ..χαλαρωσε κ κανε γιογκα για εγκυους εν αναγκη..
αναπνοες για να αποφορτιζεσαι.φροντισε εσενα κ το μικρουλι σου!!

----------


## Remedy

> κοριτσι μου οι ορμονες παιζουν καθοριστικο ρολο για το τι νιωθεις για τον συτνροφο σου..
> υπαρχει περιπτωση μετα το πρωτο τριμηνο να νιωσεις πολυ τρυφερα μαζι του.
> ετσι ειναι η φυση....


ποιες ορμονες μπρε κι εσυ?
αφου δεν τον γουσταρε απ την αρχη, δεν το επαθε με την εγκυμοσυνη.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις δικιο μετα το σκεφτηκα...απο την αρχη ηταν καπως ναι...ε οκ...τοτε δεν ειναι απο τις ορμονες..οπως κ να χει, τωρα πρεπει να επικεντρωθει σε κεινην κ το μωρακι.

----------


## evridiki

maritsa η ευτυχια ειναι υποκειμενικη..μερικες φορες καλυτερα μονοι μας παρα με καποιον που δεν θελουμε.κ οσον αφορα για το αν θα με θελει καποιος με ενα παιδι,αυτο ειναι δικο του προβλημα κ προφανως αν σκεφτεται ετσι δεν αξιζει να ειναι μαζι μου..κ δεν τον θελω στη ζωη μου..

----------


## anxious4ever

ξερεις ποσες φιλες εχω χωρισμενες με παιδια κ 2 μαλιστα κ εχουν βρει τον ερωτα της ζωης τους κατοπιν??
ελα παναγια μου! τι σχεση εχει το παιδι ρε παιδια...αν ενας αντρας ερωτευθει χεστηκε αν η γυναικα εχει παιδι..
ισα ισα εχω φιλυος που γουσταρουν γυναικες που εχουν παιδι...τις θαυμαζουν που μπορεσαν κ τα καταφεραν μονες τους στην ανατροφη ενος παιδιου..
τωρα αν υπαρξει καποιος κολλημενος...επειδη εσυ θα εχεις παιδι..οκ...τα κουβαδακια του κ σε αλλη παραλια.

----------


## aeolus74

> Πηγα σε ψυχολογο και με συμβουλεψε να κανω την προσπαθεια να μεινουμε μαζι,να το εξαντλησω και αυτο,να δουμε αν κανουμε μαζι,αν μας βγαινει η συγκατοικηση και βλεπουμε μετα. Κατα τα αλλα δεν με βοηθησε σε τιποτα αλλο.


Θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την στάση του/της ψυχολόγου. Η δουλειά του δεν είναι να σου πει τι να κάνεις αλλά να σε υποστηρίξει και να σε διευκολύνει ώστε να πάρεις τις αποφάσεις που εσύ θέλεις. Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να απευθυνθείς και αλλού.

----------


## evridiki

Αυτο που με αγχωνει περισσοτερο ειναι η οικογενεια μου,που τον συμπαθουν κ εχουν πεσει ολοι πανω μου..οτι αφου ειναι καλο παιδι "πρεπει" να ειμαι μαζι του..Ξερω οτι ειναι καθαρα δικο μου θεμα κ δεν πρεπει να ακουω τους γυρω μου,ομως τα νευρα μου σπανε οταν ακουω συνεχως οτι αφου ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα,να συμβιβαστω και να το δεχτω...Ειμαι μονη μου σε ολο αυτο και αυτο που εχω να κανω ειναι να κλεισω τα αυτια μου και να μην ακουω κανεναν..να κανω αυτο που θελω.. Yoga θα ξεκινησω τον αλλο μηνα,το εχω κανονισει..μηπως βοηθησει κ αυτο να ειμαι ηρεμη..Ευχαριστω κοριτσια για την κατανοηση οπως και να εχει..

----------


## evridiki

aeolus74 η αληθεια ειναι οτι με την ψυχολογο και σε αλλα θεματα που μου ελεγε δεν συμφωνουσα,μαλλον δεν ειχαμε χημεια..κ τωρα παω σε εναν αλλον..ηθελα γυναικα μηπως με καταλαβαινε περισσοτερο,αλλα τελικα δεν ισχυει..

----------


## Remedy

ας τον παντρευτουν οι δικοι σου τοτε.
μην συντηρεις αυτην την κουβεντα, προσπαθησε να την κοβεις. λεγε αοριστιες οπως , ο γιατρος μου ειπε να μην συγχιζομαι γιατι δεν παει πολυ καλα η εγκυμοσυνη κι ολα αυτα θα τα σκεφτω οταν γεννησω με το καλο και ηρεμησω. μην με ταραζετε τωρα..

φιλες δεν εχεις?

----------


## Remedy

> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την στάση του/της ψυχολόγου. Η δουλειά του δεν είναι να σου πει τι να κάνεις αλλά να σε υποστηρίξει και να σε διευκολύνει ώστε να πάρεις τις αποφάσεις που εσύ θέλεις. Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να απευθυνθείς και αλλού.


οχι μονο τι να κανει, αλλα τι να κανει με την ηθικη της κυρα κατινας των 50s..
αλλη μια φορα αποδεικνυεται οτι το σοβαροτερο προσον ενος ψυχολογου ειναι η ηθικη του.

μην θυμηθω τωρα κι αλλα παραδειγματα αιολε, με παρτουζιαρες ψυχολογους που κυνηγανε τους πελατες τους και ψυχιατρους που σε πασαρουν για κινκι σεξ... ολοι για τα σκυλια.....

----------


## evridiki

Αυτο προσπαθω να κανω Remedy να μην ακουω,αλλα να το εννοω κιολας..! φυσικα και εχω φιλες και τα συζηταω ολα μαζι τους,ειναι η μονη μου παρηγορια.. τωρα γιατι εγραψα και εδω δεν ξερω..ετσι μου ηρθε..το ειδα μπροστα μου

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτο προσπαθω να κανω Remedy να μην ακουω,αλλα να το εννοω κιολας..! φυσικα και εχω φιλες και τα συζηταω ολα μαζι τους,ειναι η μονη μου παρηγορια.. τωρα γιατι εγραψα και εδω δεν ξερω..ετσι μου ηρθε..το ειδα μπροστα μου


εφοσον εχεις φιλες που σε καταλαβαινουν, βασισου σε αυτες τις παρεες. 
οι γονεις δεν αλλαζουν, παντα θα λενε τα δικα τους.
βασισου στις δικες σου επιθυμιες και την στηριξη απο καλους φιλους.
αν αλλαξεις γνωμη για τον τυπο, προχωρα, δεν λεω οχι, αλλα οχι με το ζορι. που ζουμε? στο 1800?

----------


## maritsa

> maritsa η ευτυχια ειναι υποκειμενικη..μερικες φορες καλυτερα μονοι μας παρα με καποιον που δεν θελουμε.κ οσον αφορα για το αν θα με θελει καποιος με ενα παιδι,αυτο ειναι δικο του προβλημα κ προφανως αν σκεφτεται ετσι δεν αξιζει να ειναι μαζι μου..κ δεν τον θελω στη ζωη μου..


συμφωνω μαζι σου !

----------


## erifilii

Κοπέλα μου είναι απλό...δεν είσαι ερωτευμένη γ αυτό και όλη η νευρικότητα απέναντι του.Αυτός θα είναι μέσα στη τρελή χαρά και στη καλοσύνη και εσύ θα εκνευρίζεσαι γιατί προφανώς δε νιώθεις το ίδιο. Μακάρι να το ένιωθες αλλά αυτά δεν έρχονται κατόπιν παραγγελίας. Γνώμη μου είναι να μη συμβιβαστείς. Αν πεις ότι θα μείνω μαζί του και βλέπουμε, απλά θα τον συνηθίσεις, δε θα σου φαίνεται και τόσο κακός εμφανισιακά, θα σε φροντιζει κιόλας, θα αρχίζεις να νιώθεις και μια ασφάλεια και θα συμβιβαστείς στη μίζερη καθημερινότητα. Πάντα όμως κάτι θα σου λείπει...στα λέω από προσωπική πείρα. Τώρα βέβαια με το παιδί θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις τις ισορροπίες. Είναι πολύ όμορφο αυτό που σου συνέβη και εκεί θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς..Βοήθεια έχεις από γονείς και συγγενείς? είναι πολύ σημαντικό να έχεις και τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους κοντά

----------


## erifilii

ααα τώρα διάβασα τα προηγούμενα. Οι γονείς τι θα σου έλεγαν , αναμενόμενο...και εμένα τα ίδια θα έλεγαν , αλλά μόλις γεννιόταν το παιδί είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα σκιζόντουσαν να βοηθήσουν. Έτσι είναι οι περισσότεροι, μολίς δουν το εγγόνι μετά χαίρονται και τα ξεχνάνε όλα.....μην επηρεάζεσαι. Α και ειλικρινα δεν είχα ιδέα ότι οι ψυχολόγοι σου λένε τι να κάνεις........να το ξέρω αν είναι :P

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ανωριμες ενεργειες απο ανθρωπους 30-35 χρονων

1)Σεξ χωρις προφυλαξεις.Ελεος!Λες και ειστε τιποτα μπαρμπαδες στο χωριο.

2)Εμπλεξες με τον πρωτο τυχοντα για να ξεπερασεις τον πρωην σου

3)Ο πατερας 37 χρονων γομαρι αφησε εγγυο την πρωτη τυχουσα και νομιζει οτι στους 2 μηνες βρηκε τον ερωτα της ζωης του.

Μεγα θυμα το παιδι,το οποιο αντιμετωπιζεται σαν περιουσιακο στοιχειο και θα πληρωσει τις βλακειες των γονιων του.

Kατα τη γνωμη μου,αφου εγινε το κακο,και δεν το εριξες (γιατι ομως δεν το κανες?) καλο ειναι να τον χωρισεις μετα τη γεννηση.Χειροτερο θα ναι για το παιδι αν ολο τσακωνεστε,ειναι ο καθενας με γκομενους κλπ.

Μην νομιζεις οτι θα ειναι ευκολο ομως,η γυναικα παντα τρωει την π@@ σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.Δε θα εισαι ποτε οπως πριν.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ανωριμες ενεργειες απο ανθρωπους 30-35 χρονων
> 
> 1)Σεξ χωρις προφυλαξεις.Ελεος!Λες και ειστε τιποτα μπαρμπαδες στο χωριο.
> 
> 2)Εμπλεξες με τον πρωτο τυχοντα για να ξεπερασεις τον πρωην σου
> 
> 3)Ο πατερας 37 χρονων γομαρι αφησε εγγυο την πρωτη τυχουσα και νομιζει οτι στους 2 μηνες βρηκε τον ερωτα της ζωης του.
> 
> Μεγα θυμα το παιδι,το οποιο αντιμετωπιζεται σαν περιουσιακο στοιχειο και θα πληρωσει τις βλακειες των γονιων του.
> ...


ειναι μια σκληρη πραγματικοτητα...μαι αποψη εξω απο τα δοντια...δυσκολη να τη διαχειριστει η θεματοθετρια.
ειναι η ωμη πραγματικοτητα..σε καποια σημεια συμφωνω..
δεν συμβαινει ενα μωρο απο "ετυχε"..ολοι οφειλουμε εφοσον δεν θελουμε καποιον να παιρνουμε προφυλαξεις..ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν τον γουσταρουμε κ πολυ..
το γιατι δεν το εριξε πιθανον εγινε γιατι ποναει αυτο το πλασμα μεσα της.οκ..σεβαστον.
τωρα ομως αφου ετυχε δεν μπορει να κανει πισω...το καλο θα ηταν να επαιρναν προφυλαξεις πριν καν γινει...δεν εγινε..οποτε τωρα ειναι θεωρω αχρηστη πληροφορια..
οκ...δεν χρειαζεται να την στησουμε στον τοιχο κ να νιωσει ακομα χειροτερα.
ναι ειναι προτιμοτερο να χωρισει τωρα..παρα μετα...γιατι το παιδι θα νιωθει οτι οι γονεις δεν αγαπιουνται κ πληγωνεται..δλδ καλυτερα να χωρισει τωρα, παρα να κανει μια συμβιβαστικη ζωη που αργοτερα κιολας απο την καταπιεση μπορει κ να αναζητησει ερωτικες περιπετειες λογω του οτι δεν γουσταρει τον νυν.
οπως κ να χει...λογος αγχους δεν υπαρχει..η ζωη μερικες φορες τα φερνει αλλιως απ οτι τα σχεδιαζουμε.το παν ειναι να μπορεσει να το διαχειριστει(μιλαει τωρα το τερας διαχειρισης...που δεν εχει αγχος ποτε...κ παιρνει τα ζαναξ σαν καραμελες..........:p)

----------


## erifilii

> Ανωριμες ενεργειες απο ανθρωπους 30-35 χρονων
> 
> 1)Σεξ χωρις προφυλαξεις.Ελεος!Λες και ειστε τιποτα μπαρμπαδες στο χωριο.
> 
> 2)Εμπλεξες με τον πρωτο τυχοντα για να ξεπερασεις τον πρωην σου
> 
> 3)Ο πατερας 37 χρονων γομαρι αφησε εγγυο την πρωτη τυχουσα και νομιζει οτι στους 2 μηνες βρηκε τον ερωτα της ζωης του.
> 
> Μεγα θυμα το παιδι,το οποιο αντιμετωπιζεται σαν περιουσιακο στοιχειο και θα πληρωσει τις βλακειες των γονιων του.
> ...



Συμφωνώ ότι είναι ανώριμο να κάνει κάποιος σεξ χωρίς προφυλάξεις όπως και το να μπλέκει με κάποιον χωρίς είναι 100% σίγουρος, όπως και το να επενδύεις σε κάποια που δεν είσαι σίγουρος για τα αισθήματα της….όπως, όπως, όπως, όπως….ο κατάλογος είναι μακροσκελής και αν ανατρέξεις εδώ στα threads θα βρεις πολύ ζουμί….Όμως πες μου ειλικρινά, υπάρχει άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα ή και έξω που να μην έχει κάνει λάθη ή να θεωρεί ότι στη ζωή του είναι τέλειος? Και ποιος είναι αυτός που θα κρίνει? Αν όλοι και όλα ήταν άψογα ίσως να μην είχε λόγο ύπαρξης αυτή εδώ η σελίδα….
Στη περίπτωση της κοπέλας δε μπορώ σε καμία περίπτωση να θεωρήσω ότι η γέννηση ενός παιδιού είναι «ανώριμη ενέργεια». Η εγκυμοσύνη είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει ακόμα και αν κάποιες φορές δε το περιμένουμε ή δε το προγραμματίζουμε. Μπορεί να ακούγομαι γραφική αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα θαύμα. Μακάρι να ήταν οι συνθήκες ιδανικές για όλους μας αλλά δεν είναι. Δε θα είναι εύκολο σε καμία περίπτωση. Η ζωή μιας γυναίκας μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού αλλάζει έτσι κι αλλιώς. Όμως…κάθε παιδί έχει δικαίωμα να γεννηθεί από τη στιγμή που η μητέρα μπορεί να το κρατήσει και πατέρας συμφωνεί . Ποιος είπε ότι δε μπορεί να πάρει αγάπη ένα πλάσμα πχ. χωρισμένων γονιών ?? Ποιος θα προκαθορίσει τη μοίρα και τη τύχη του? Κανένας δε ξέρει πως μπορεί να εξελιχθεί ένας άνθρωπος. Βλέπουμε καθημερινά τόσα άτομα που προέρχονται από «αγαπημένες» οικογένειες και είναι δυστυχισμένα. Ακόμη, βλέπεις ανθρώπους που έχουν περάσει δυσκολίες και γίνονται καλύτεροι μέσα από αυτές. Είναι πολυπαραγοντικό το θέμα….

----------


## Remedy

> ... Όμως…κάθε παιδί έχει δικαίωμα να γεννηθεί από τη στιγμή που η μητέρα μπορεί να το κρατήσει και πατέρας συμφωνεί . Ποιος είπε ότι δε μπορεί να πάρει αγάπη ένα πλάσμα πχ. χωρισμένων γονιών ?? Ποιος θα προκαθορίσει τη μοίρα και τη τύχη του? Κανένας δε ξέρει πως μπορεί να εξελιχθεί ένας άνθρωπος. Βλέπουμε καθημερινά τόσα άτομα που προέρχονται από «αγαπημένες» οικογένειες και είναι δυστυχισμένα. Ακόμη, βλέπεις ανθρώπους που έχουν περάσει δυσκολίες και γίνονται καλύτεροι μέσα από αυτές. Είναι πολυπαραγοντικό το θέμα….


Μια διορθωση, αγαπητη.
Καθε παιδι εχει δικαιωμα να γεννηθει και ΜΟΝΟ η μητερα του να το θελει. 
Ο πατερας εχει δικαιωμα να προσεξει να μην αφηνει τις παρτενερ του εγκυες. Απαξ και το κανει το λαθος κανενα δικαιωμα δεν εχει στο σωμα της γυναικας, γιατι αυτο αφορα μια εκτρωση.
Εκτος αν εξαπατηθηκε απο καμια μουρλεγκω που του ειπε οτι παιρνει αντισυλληψη για να κανει με το ζορι το παιδι του. Τοτε ας παει στα δικαστηρια.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μια διορθωση, αγαπητη.
> Καθε παιδι εχει δικαιωμα να γεννηθει και ΜΟΝΟ η μητερα του να το θελει. 
> Ο πατερας εχει δικαιωμα να προσεξει να μην αφηνει τις παρτενερ του εγκυες. Απαξ και το κανει το λαθος κανενα δικαιωμα δεν εχει στο σωμα της γυναικας, γιατι αυτο αφορα μια εκτρωση.
> Εκτος αν εξαπατηθηκε απο καμια μουρλεγκω που του ειπε οτι παιρνει αντισυλληψη για να κανει με το ζορι το παιδι του. Τοτε ας παει στα δικαστηρια.


Συμφωνω αλλά και μια επίσης διόρθωση είναι ότι είναι λάθος και των δυο όχι μόνο του πατέρα, εκτός αν την βίασε .......

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνω αλλά και μια επίσης διόρθωση είναι ότι είναι λάθος και των δυο όχι μόνο του πατέρα, εκτός αν την βίασε .......


Φυσικα και ειναι λαθος και των δυο. Ποιος εχει πει κατι διαφορετικο;
Ενα λαθος ομως που απ την στιγμη που εγινε εξελισσεται στο σωμα ΜΟΝΟ της γυναικας. Δεν πεφτει λογος σε κανεναν αλλον το τι θα κανει στο σωμα της.
Αν ο πατερας θεωρει οτι εχει λογο, ας κανει στον εαυτο του εκτρωση...

Προσεξε ενα σημαντικο σημειο ομως.
Αν και λαθος και των δυο, ΑΡΚΕΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ.
ο πατερας ας προσεχει πριν κανει την μαλακια (κυριολεκτικα) λοιπον και του ειναι αρκετο. Μετα δεν εχει δικαιοδοσια.

----------


## erifilii

> Μια διορθωση, αγαπητη.
> Καθε παιδι εχει δικαιωμα να γεννηθει και ΜΟΝΟ η μητερα του να το θελει. 
> Ο πατερας εχει δικαιωμα να προσεξει να μην αφηνει τις παρτενερ του εγκυες. Απαξ και το κανει το λαθος κανενα δικαιωμα δεν εχει στο σωμα της γυναικας, γιατι αυτο αφορα μια εκτρωση.
> Εκτος αν εξαπατηθηκε απο καμια μουρλεγκω που του ειπε οτι παιρνει αντισυλληψη για να κανει με το ζορι το παιδι του. Τοτε ας παει στα δικαστηρια.


Καλά ναι αυτο είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτο, η γυναίκα έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο συμφωνώ....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> *Φυσικα και ειναι λαθος και των δυο.* Ποιος εχει πει κατι διαφορετικο;
> Ενα λαθος ομως που απ την στιγμη που εγινε εξελισσεται στο σωμα ΜΟΝΟ της γυναικας. Δεν πεφτει λογος σε κανεναν αλλον το τι θα κανει στο σωμα της.
> Αν ο πατερας θεωρει οτι εχει λογο, ας κανει στον εαυτο του εκτρωση...
> 
> Προσεξε ενα σημαντικο σημειο ομως.
> Αν και λαθος και των δυο, ΑΡΚΕΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ.
> ο πατερας ας προσεχει πριν κανει την μαλακια (κυριολεκτικα) λοιπον και του ειναι αρκετο. Μετα δεν εχει δικαιοδοσια.


Επειδή είπες ότι άπαξ και κάνει το λάθος....ναι δίκιο έχεις, έχουν μια παραπάνω ευθύνη πέρα από το 'κοινό λάθος', οπότε αυτοί θα έπρεπε να μένουν έγκυες, λάθος της φύσης ..............

----------


## Remedy

> Επειδή είπες ότι άπαξ και κάνει το λάθος....ναι δίκιο έχεις, έχουν μια παραπάνω ευθύνη πέρα από το 'κοινό λάθος', οπότε αυτοί θα έπρεπε να μένουν έγκυες, λάθος της φύσης ..............


Ναι ετσι ειπα. Εννοωντας οτι ο ιδιος το θεωρει λαθος.
Η γυναικα μπορει να το θεωρησε σωστο. Δεν ξερουμε.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ναι ετσι ειπα. Εννοωντας οτι ο ιδιος το θεωρει λαθος.
> Η γυναικα μπορει να το θεωρησε σωστο. Δεν ξερουμε.


ε καλά....αν ο ένας δεν θέλει και το θεωρεί λάθος και γίνει, λάθος είναι .......δεν υπάρχει σωστό.......

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Όμως πες μου ειλικρινά, υπάρχει άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα ή και έξω που να μην έχει κάνει λάθη ή να θεωρεί ότι στη ζωή του είναι τέλειος? Και ποιος είναι αυτός που θα κρίνει? Αν όλοι και όλα ήταν άψογα ίσως να μην είχε λόγο ύπαρξης αυτή εδώ η σελίδα….


Υπαρχουν λαθη και λαθη.Τα συγκεκριμενα τα θεωρω χοντρα γιατι η οικογενεια και ο γαμος ειναι σοβαρα πραγματα.




> Στη περίπτωση της κοπέλας δε μπορώ σε καμία περίπτωση να θεωρήσω ότι η γέννηση ενός παιδιού είναι «ανώριμη ενέργεια». Η εγκυμοσύνη είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει ακόμα και αν κάποιες φορές δε το περιμένουμε ή δε το προγραμματίζουμε. Μπορεί να ακούγομαι γραφική αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα θαύμα.


Δεν ειναι θαυμα,αποτελεσμα της ερωτικης επαφης ειναι.Μπορεις να επιλεξεις με ποιον θα κανεις απροστατευτο σεξ ή οχι,και ποτε.




> Ποιος είπε ότι δε μπορεί να πάρει αγάπη ένα πλάσμα πχ. χωρισμένων γονιών ?? Ποιος θα προκαθορίσει τη μοίρα και τη τύχη του? Κανένας δε ξέρει πως μπορεί να εξελιχθεί ένας άνθρωπος. Βλέπουμε καθημερινά τόσα άτομα που προέρχονται από «αγαπημένες» οικογένειες και είναι δυστυχισμένα. Ακόμη, βλέπεις ανθρώπους που έχουν περάσει δυσκολίες και γίνονται καλύτεροι μέσα από αυτές. Είναι πολυπαραγοντικό το θέμα….


Δεν ειπα οτι θα παει χαμενο το παιδι,αλλα σιγουρα θα ηταν καλυτερο να ειχε γεννηθει σε μια οικογενεια που οι γονεις του ηταν μαζι και ερωτευμενοι,οχι που χωρισαν πριν καν γεννηθει...

----------


## nikos2

3 μηνων δεν εχει καμμια συνειδηση το εμβρυο, θελω να πω καλυτερα να το ριξεις

----------


## evridiki

Για το θεμα της προφυλλαξης συμφωνω απολυτα και το ανεφερα κ μονη μου οτι ηταν λαθος,ασχετα απο το οτι δεν φανταζομουν οτι θα εμενα εγκυος..δεν ειναι δικαιολογια αυτο,αν κατσω κ σαν αναλυσω ομως ολη τη συζητηση που ειχαμε λιγες μερες πριν να εχω καθυστερηση θα βγαλετε το συμπετασμα οτι το εκανε επιτηδες..ηξερε ποια ηταν η πιο γονιμη μερα..εγω ουτε καν δεν σημειωνω ποτε εχω περιοδο.πως γινεται αυτο???θυμοταν ποτε ειχα αδιαθετησει,ειχε μετρησει κ τσουπ..δεν ειχε προφυλακτικα εκεινη την ημερα..απο τοτε που τα συνδιασα ολα αυτα ξενερωσα...κ το ξαναλεω φταιω και εγω που το δεχτηκα,το ξερω...

----------


## Remedy

> ε καλά....αν ο ένας δεν θέλει και το θεωρεί λάθος και γίνει, λάθος είναι .......δεν υπάρχει σωστό.......


Οχι.
Αν το θεωρει λαθος, ειναι λαθος για τον ιδιο (τουλαχιστον).
Κι αν το θεωρει σωστο, ειναι σωστο ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ (τουλαχιστον). Βεβαιως υπαρχει σωστο.
Απλως δεν αφορα τους παντες.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Οχι.
> Αν το θεωρει λαθος, ειναι λαθος για τον ιδιο (τουλαχιστον).
> Κι αν το θεωρει σωστο, ειναι σωστο ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ (τουλαχιστον). Βεβαιως υπαρχει σωστο.
> Απλως δεν αφορα τους παντες.


Για ποιον ίδιο είναι σωστό και λάθος? εγώ είπα άν ο ένας δεν θέλει παιδιά αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν πάρει προφυλάξεις, λάθος και των δύο θα είναι .........δηλαδή αν εγω είμαι άντρας και θέλω να σου κάνω ενα παιδί , και εσύ είσαι μεθυσμένη και ξεχάσεις τις προφυλάξεις αλλά δεν θες παιδιά..... τι θα είναι αυτό το παιδί? από επιλογή? λάθος θα είναι, αφού το επιλεγει μόνο ο ένας........και δικό μου λάθος, γιατί αδιαφόρησα για σενα που δεν θες παιδιά...........την έκανα την μαλ@κία δλδ......





> Για το θεμα της προφυλλαξης συμφωνω απολυτα και το ανεφερα κ μονη μου οτι ηταν λαθος,ασχετα απο το οτι δεν φανταζομουν οτι θα εμενα εγκυος..δεν ειναι δικαιολογια αυτο,αν κατσω κ σαν αναλυσω ομως ολη τη συζητηση που ειχαμε λιγες μερες πριν να εχω καθυστερηση θα βγαλετε το συμπετασμα οτι το εκανε επιτηδες..ηξερε ποια ηταν η πιο γονιμη μερα..εγω ουτε καν δεν σημειωνω ποτε εχω περιοδο.πως γινεται αυτο???θυμοταν ποτε ειχα αδιαθετησει,ειχε μετρησει κ τσουπ..δεν ειχε προφυλακτικα εκεινη την ημερα..απο τοτε που τα συνδιασα ολα αυτα ξενερωσα...κ το ξαναλεω φταιω και εγω που το δεχτηκα,το ξερω...


Και γιατί δεν του το λες? εντάξει αν το έκανε με σκοπό τι να θέλεις από αυτόν τον άνθρωπο? λογικό να ξενερώσεις........

----------


## kutchunie

Ευρυδίκη, ασχετα με τον πατέρα του παιδιού και όλο το κακό συναπάντημα, εσυ πως νοιώθεις που είσαι εγγυος; Πιστεύεις πως έχεις πετύχει 5 πραγματα στη ζωή σου τα όποία σε ολοκλήρωσαν και πως μπορείς να αφοσιωθείς σε ένα παιδί; Μπορείς να αναλάβεις τον ρόλο της μητέρας εσύ ως άτομο; Ασχετα με το τι λένε οι παραέξω δλδ γονείς φίλοι κτλ εσύ είσαι έτοιμη για να γίνεις μαμά; Αν ναι, μην σε απασχολεί ιδιαιτερα τι λένε οι υπόλοιποι.
Δεύτερον, οσον αφορά τον πατέρα του παιδιού, δεν είναι και αναγκαίο να γίνει και συντροφός σου. Η καλή μαμά είναι η ευτυχισμένη και ηρεμη μαμα, εγω αυτό καταλαβαίνω πλέον με τα δικά μου μωρά. Αν μπορείς να είσαι ήρεμη όντας αγαμη μαμα, καν το έτσι. Βέβαια, πριν πάρεις μια απόφαση χωρισμού καλό θα ήταν να αφηνες να περασει λίγο ο χρόνος γιατι οι 1οι μηνες είναι λίγο περίεργοι. Κι εγω ήθελα να ευχαριστηθώ την εγκυμοσύνη μου κ να είμαι σαν τις μανουλες στις διαφημησης, αλλα με΄τις ορμόνες το έχασα εντελώς. Όλα με εκνεύριζαν και μου μυριζαν τα πάντα και όλη μέρα καθάριζα τα καθαρά. 
Πάντως, μην περιμένεις πως η περίοδος της εγκυμοσύνης είναι αυτό που μας λένε, δλδ ηρεμία και χαρα και δε ξερω γω τι άλλο. Είναι περίοδος πολύ δυσκολη, χρειάζεται υπομονή. Και αν θελεις τη γνώμη μου, μην σκέφτεσαι στρεσογόνα πράγματα γιατί το στρες και εσενα επιρρεαζει και το μωράκι σου. Κανε πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Μόλις σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση με τις ορμόνες σου θα είσαι πιο σιγουρη για τις αποφάσεις σου και πιο αντικειμενική αν μου επιτρέπεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Για ποιον ίδιο είναι σωστό και λάθος? εγώ είπα άν ο ένας δεν θέλει παιδιά αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν πάρει προφυλάξεις, λάθος και των δύο θα είναι .........δηλαδή α*ν εγω είμαι άντρας και θέλω να σου κάνω ενα παιδί , και εσύ είσαι μεθυσμένη και ξεχάσεις τις προφυλάξεις αλλά δεν θες παιδιά..... τι θα είναι αυτό το παιδί? από επιλογή?* λάθος θα είναι, αφού το επιλεγει μόνο ο ένας........και δικό μου λάθος, γιατί αδιαφόρησα για σενα που δεν θες παιδιά...........την έκανα την μαλ@κία δλδ......





> Ο πατερας εχει δικαιωμα να προσεξει να μην αφηνει τις παρτενερ του εγκυες. Απαξ και το κανει το λαθος κανενα δικαιωμα δεν εχει στο σωμα της γυναικας, γιατι αυτο αφορα μια εκτρωση.
> *Εκτος αν εξαπατηθηκε* απο καμια μουρλεγκω που του ειπε οτι παιρνει αντισυλληψη για να κανει με το ζορι το παιδι του. ..





μπερδευτηκες..
*η περιπτωση που λες ειναι περιπτωση εξαπατησης και την ξεχωρισα απ το πρωτο μηνυμα.*
αν ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ να κανεις παιδι ΣΕ καποια η ΜΕ καποιον που δεν θελει, τοτε τον εξαπατας , τον εκμεταλλευεσαι, γενικα εισαι* η για ψυχιατρο η για φυλακη.*
ειτε προερχεται απο εναν μαλακα ανδρα οπως το περιεγραψες, ειτε προερχεται απο μια μαλακισμενη ( η μουρλη) που θελει με το ζορι καιμε εξαπατηση να κανει παιδι απο καποιον που δεν θελει η δεν την θελει. (του γιατρου, κανονικα).

*εγω συζηταω αν ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ*, και ΑΦΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ χωρις κανεις απ τους δυο να λαβει μετρα προφυλαξης αλλα και χωρις κανεις να εχει δολο, (αρα φταινε και οι δυο), ο ενας θελει την ολοκληρωση της εγκυμοσυνης και ειναι διατεθιμενος να καλωσορισει το παιδι στην ζωη του, ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ, ενω ο αλλος θεωρει οτι ειναι προβλημα και δυστυχια και δεν ειναι ουτε ετοιμος ουτε διατεθιμενος να αναλαβει ενα παιδι, ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟς Η ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΗ ΤΗς ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗΣ.
την παραπανω περιγραφη αφορα το 'σωστο και λαθος" αναλογα με τον καθενα που ανεφερα, ΟΧΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΥΡΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΘΥΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ, ΕΛΕΟΣ.
δεν καταλαβαινω τι δεν καταλαβαινεις και γιατι..

----------


## tktk

Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και θέλω να γυρίσω Αίγυπτο το συντομότερο δυνατόν! Η απόλυτη κατάντια της αθεης/ανηθικης/θρησκευτικά αδιάφορος δύσης! Ναρκωτικά, βιασμοι,σεξ εκτός γάμου, προκλητικές κοπέλες,παντελής έλειψη θρησκευτικού αισθήματος,πορνεία, αθεια κτλ!Στην Αίγυπτο οι χριστιανός και οι μουσουλμάνοι περνούμε σοβαρά τη θρησκεία μας,την εφαρμόζουμε κατά γράμμα,οι γυναίκες είναο σεμνές,φοράνε μαντήλα και οι χριστιανές και οι μουσουλμάνες και βγαίνουν από το σπίτι μόνο για να πάνε εκκλησία/τζαμί!Οι δε Αιγυπτιοι χριστιανοί/Κόπτες δίνουν τη ζωή τους και σκληρό αγώνα για την πίστη τους και είναι καθημερινά εκκλησία και είναι ευσεβής! Μήπως αν ακολουθούσατε κατά γράμμα κι εσείς οι Ελλη ες(δυτικό γενικότερα) κατά γράμμα τη θρησκεία σας και τηρουσατε 100% τις θρησκευτικές σας υποχρεώσει (τακτικός εκκλησιασμος,αγάπη για την θρησκεία μέχρι αυταπάρνησης της ζωής για χάρη της κτλ οπως κανουν οι Αιγυπτιοι είχατε καλύτερη ζωή;

----------


## nick190813

*Το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## cdeleted29517

> *Το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση.*


Να περιοριστείς στο θέμα σου ! Εδώ είναι φόρουμ υποστήριξης, πρώτα ο συνάνθρωπος.......εσύ αγάπα μόνο την θρησκεία σου στο θέμα σου....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> μπερδευτηκες..
> *η περιπτωση που λες ειναι περιπτωση εξαπατησης και την ξεχωρισα απ το πρωτο μηνυμα.*
> αν ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ να κανεις παιδι ΣΕ καποια η ΜΕ καποιον που δεν θελει, τοτε τον εξαπατας , τον εκμεταλλευεσαι, γενικα εισαι* η για ψυχιατρο η για φυλακη.*
> ειτε προερχεται απο εναν μαλακα ανδρα οπως το περιεγραψες, ειτε προερχεται απο μια μαλακισμενη ( η μουρλη) που θελει με το ζορι καιμε εξαπατηση να κανει παιδι απο καποιον που δεν θελει η δεν την θελει. (του γιατρου, κανονικα).
> 
> *εγω συζηταω αν ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ*, και ΑΦΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ χωρις κανεις απ τους δυο να λαβει μετρα προφυλαξης αλλα και χωρις κανεις να εχει δολο, (αρα φταινε και οι δυο), ο ενας θελει την ολοκληρωση της εγκυμοσυνης και ειναι διατεθιμενος να καλωσορισει το παιδι στην ζωη του, ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ, ενω ο αλλος θεωρει οτι ειναι προβλημα και δυστυχια και δεν ειναι ουτε ετοιμος ουτε διατεθιμενος να αναλαβει ενα παιδι, ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟς Η ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΗ ΤΗς ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗΣ.
> την παραπανω περιγραφη αφορα το 'σωστο και λαθος" αναλογα με τον καθενα που ανεφερα, ΟΧΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΥΡΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΘΥΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ, ΕΛΕΟΣ.
> δεν καταλαβαινω τι δεν καταλαβαινεις και γιατι..


Μα δεν σχολίασα κάπου ότι είναι λάθος να μην κρατήσουν το παιδί, εγώ για το 'ατύχημα' μιλούσα και τα λάθη της προφύλαξης.....είτε δόλος, είτε ανωριμότητα κλπ, η συνέχιση της εγκυμοσύνης είναι άλλο........

----------


## tktk

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## nick190813

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## tktk

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## tktk

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Κύκνος

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## nick190813

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## tktk

Δε λαμβάνεις υπόψιν καθόλου την θρησκεία γι αυτό εσύ και οι όμοιοι σου δυτικοί έχετε κάνει κοινωνίες πορνό....Η θρησκεία είναι για τους αδύναμους; Στην Αίγυπτο ξέρεις τι ισχύει; Αν είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος τρως φυλάκιση! Εδώ τους παντρεύεται κιόλας! Ποιος είναι ο αδύναμος;.Το ότι ήταν μόνο μουσουλμάνοι το λέει η Αιγυπτιακή αστυνομία όχι εγώ.. Είστε σε μία κοινωνία όπου πανεπιστήμια ζητάνε απί φοιτητές να βίντεοσκοπησουν το σεξ τους για να ορωωθησουν το προφυλακτικό!Αθεε!Τέλος συζήτησης!

----------


## nick190813

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δε λαμβάνεις υπόψιν καθόλου την θρησκεία γι αυτό εσύ και οι όμοιοι σου δυτικοί έχετε κάνει κοινωνίες πορνό....Η θρησκεία είναι για τους αδύναμους; Στην Αίγυπτο ξέρεις τι ισχύει; *Αν είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος τρως φυλάκιση*! Εδώ τους παντρεύεται κιόλας! Ποιος είναι ο αδύναμος;.Το ότι ήταν μόνο μουσουλμάνοι το λέει η Αιγυπτιακή αστυνομία όχι εγώ.. Είστε σε μία κοινωνία όπου πανεπιστήμια ζητάνε απί φοιτητές να βίντεοσκοπησουν το σεξ τους για να ορωωθησουν το προφυλακτικό!Αθεε!Τέλος συζήτησης!


Η θρησκεία λέει αγάπα τον πλησίον σου, εσύ αγαπάς μόνο την θρησκεία σου και την αγαπάς και λάθος από ότι φαίνεται, φαίνεται να έχεις τόσο βία μέσα σου.......................

----------


## tktk

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## nick190813

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## tktk

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## nick190813

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## tktk

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## nick190813

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## cdeleted29517

Καλά τώρα, το χέσατε το θέμα.......Η διαχείριση που είναι? άντε μπράβο, κηρύγματα μίσους θα διαβάζουμε?

----------


## ioannis2

> Για το θεμα της προφυλλαξης συμφωνω απολυτα και το ανεφερα κ μονη μου οτι ηταν λαθος,ασχετα απο το οτι δεν φανταζομουν οτι θα εμενα εγκυος..δεν ειναι δικαιολογια αυτο,αν κατσω κ σαν αναλυσω ομως ολη τη συζητηση που ειχαμε λιγες μερες πριν να εχω καθυστερηση θα βγαλετε το συμπετασμα οτι το εκανε επιτηδες..ηξερε ποια ηταν η πιο γονιμη μερα..εγω ουτε καν δεν σημειωνω ποτε εχω περιοδο.πως γινεται αυτο???θυμοταν ποτε ειχα αδιαθετησει,ειχε μετρησει κ τσουπ..δεν ειχε προφυλακτικα εκεινη την ημερα..απο τοτε που τα συνδιασα ολα αυτα ξενερωσα...κ το ξαναλεω φταιω και εγω που το δεχτηκα,το ξερω...


Υπάρχει και η αντρική θεωρία που λέει, άμα θες να κρατήσεις μια γυναίκα, δλδ να μην μπορεί πλέον να σου φύγει, άσε την έγκυο. Είτε τη γουστάρεις (βρήκες δλδ τη γυναίκα των ονείρων σου) είτε από ανάγκη (γενικά δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις μια σχετικά καλή γυναίκα). Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, δλδ αν παρότι την άφησες έγκυο, η γυναίκα σε παρατήσει, πάλι κερδισμένος είσαι, έχεις παιδί δικό σου, έχεις απόγονο.

----------


## Aeon

Κλειδώνω το θέμα.

----------

